# py27-setuptools27 doesn't compile



## jonfr (Apr 1, 2014)

For some reason py27-setuptools27 doesn't compile. It gives me this error and I am reading it as its conflicting it self. I don't know how that is possible.


```
usr/local/bin/python2.7 -O /tmp/tmpGLJwCU.py
removing /tmp/tmpGLJwCU.py
running install_egg_info
running egg_info
writing requirements to setuptools.egg-info/requires.txt
writing setuptools.egg-info/PKG-INFO
writing top-level names to setuptools.egg-info/top_level.txt
writing dependency_links to setuptools.egg-info/dependency_links.txt
writing entry points to setuptools.egg-info/entry_points.txt
reading manifest file 'setuptools.egg-info/SOURCES.txt'
reading manifest template 'MANIFEST.in'
writing manifest file 'setuptools.egg-info/SOURCES.txt'
Copying setuptools.egg-info to /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools-2.0.1-py2.7.egg-info
running install_scripts
Installing easy_install script to /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/bin
Installing easy_install-2.7 script to /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/bin
writing list of installed files to '/usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/.PLIST.pymodtmp'
install  -o root -g wheel -m 444 /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/../py-setuptools/files/easy-install.pth.dist /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===>  Installing for py27-setuptools27-2.0.1
===>  Checking if devel/py-setuptools27 already installed
===>   Registering installation for py27-setuptools27-2.0.1 as automatic
Installing py27-setuptools27-2.0.1...pkg-static: py27-setuptools27-2.0.1 conflicts with py27-setuptools-2.0.1 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/easy-install.pth.dist
*** Error code 70
```

I am going to try and solve this by manually reinstall the package with `make reinstall`. That might work, but at least it leaves this bug out in the wild.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## jonfr (Apr 1, 2014)

That didn't work and I don't even have that package installed. I get this issue when I try to install it (no files to conflict with). Not sure how to stop this error from taking place.


```
root@saturn:/usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27 # make deinstall
===>  Deinstalling for devel/py-setuptools27
===>   py27-setuptools27 not installed, skipping
root@saturn:/usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27 # make install clean
===>  Installing for py27-setuptools27-2.0.1
===>   py27-setuptools27-2.0.1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.7 - found
===>  Checking if devel/py-setuptools27 already installed
===>   Registering installation for py27-setuptools27-2.0.1
Installing py27-setuptools27-2.0.1...pkg-static: py27-setuptools27-2.0.1 conflicts with py27-setuptools-2.0.1 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/easy-install.pth.dist
*** Error code 70

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27
root@saturn:/usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27 #
```

Thanks for the help.


----------



## trh411 (Apr 1, 2014)

Check out the 20140307 entry in /usr/ports/UPDATING and follow the instructions.


----------

